# Adding power steering



## Paul40 (May 29, 2011)

Hi there

Got this Massey Harris 55 with "Armstrong" power steering. Trouble is that my arms are not that strong anymore. There was power steering available as an option when new, but the chances of finding a unit in good shape to simply bolt on are likely slim to nil. 
It has a hydraulic pump, but I'd also be open to adding a dedicated belt driven power steeing pump. Anyone have any ideas about adding an after market steering assist mechanism? Paul


----------



## shona13 (Aug 12, 2011)

Hi Paul.
I fitted power steeering to a mh 55 some years ago and from memory I used a power steering pump from an international tractor ,dont know the model but it would be about 1960/70 era,the pump had a cylindrical reservoir and it held about one litre This unit was mounted on the left hand side of the engine ,lined up with the fan belt pulley of course and a new belt to suit.
The next part was the ram ,the ram i bought had the transmitter valve incorporated in the ram as did a few different tractors it came with the brackets oxycut of the original tractor I positioned the ram with it about mid stroke and attached it to a plate bolted onto the bellhousing which was in the correct location ,next with the ram in the MIDDLE OF STROKE Position and the wheels straight ahead I lined it up with the steering draglink and welded the other end of the power steering ram bracket to the draglink .
I would suggest at this point welding just enough to try it out with the front wheels jacked of the ground just to make sure everything is good then fully weld, you will of course require new hydraulic hoses .
the system will self prime just operate left and right a few times and you can then chuck out the OBSOLETE ARMSTRONG POWER STEERING , I guarantee you will be happy with the results.
That should keep you happy .
Regards 
Hutch.


----------



## Paul40 (May 29, 2011)

Hi Hutch

Thanks for the info. I'm planning on going on a trip to a tractor wrecking yard in the spring and hope I can find something to fit.
I figured that I might be able to fit something other than a MH55 unit, if I don't find one of those, because the steering rods are pretty much accessible. I'm pretty sure that it will take some cutting/fitting/welding/machining.
I even thought of just installing a couple of hydraulic rams, one on each side, and just use them to steer, almost like steering a tracked vehicle. Might even be able to use the hydraulic system to drive them.
I have a front end loader on the tractor, and the additional weight makes that thing very difficult to steer.

Paul


----------

